# Phoenix at Cleveland (11/10/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
Live on *ESPN*

*Preview*

Considering Phoenix has been blowing out their opposition and looking like an offensive juggernaut, Cleveland will need to be focused. The Cavalier defense has been lackluster and facing a top notch offensive team like the Suns potentially spells disaster. Cleveland often plays poorly on nationally televised games (the curse), so let’s hope tonight will be an exception.

*--------*

*SUNS*










When Cleveland plays good offensive teams, the other team always has at least one star go crazy on the Cavalier defense. I’m predicting Amare is going to try to overwhelm Gooden and Traylor. If Stoudemire goes berserk, the Cavs will need a hot shooting night to win.

*--------*

*CAVS*










LeBron played the whole game yersterday; having to play back-to-back nights after playing heavy minutes the night before is hard. Let’s hope James has his legs under him and isn’t fatigued/mentally exhausted.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice job as usual remy.

I hate when the Cavs play on national television, like you mentioned they ALWAYS play poorly. This game in particular couldn't have had worse timing, a run and gun team like phoenix the night after Silas plays Lebron 48 minutes spells disaster.

The supporting cast is going to have to step up, hopefully they can keep it close and Silas can rest Lebron in the 1st half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Every sign seems to point to the Cavs getting embarrassed tonight. But hopefully not. Hopefully something special happens. I hate the National TV curse, but its the only way I can see the Cavs. So it sucks that I see so few Cavalier wins as they happen. Hopefully tonight they can pull off the shocker though.

Silas is killing Lebron though. Good lord.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Anyone know when Cleveland last beat Phoenix?

Phoenix beat Cleveland in 9 of the las 10 that's what I know.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ira Newble is starting???!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

James got stuffed twice on the dunk.

That travel on that spinmove by Amare was total BS.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

James stuck with it though and got the 2.

Q is going off. That's Newble's man.

This game would be great for Anderson to play in. And Gooden is doing some serious boarding.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well Amare got Gooden and Z on the bench already.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

goodens ruling the boards finally


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

that's why James has got to come back and rebound. He can fast break like a madman off the rebound.

Gooden has been ripping down boards....damn. 7 in the first quarter. Hopefully he's back in the mode he was in preseason.

Suns really haven't got going yet. Cavs need to step up and take charge.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How the hell was that not a travel by James?

Why the heck do the Suns have Nash and Amare on the bench at the same time all the time?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

cuz he got the ball hit out for a sec , stop complaining about every call that goes for the cavs big amare go post this **** in the main forum but keep this crap outta the cavs forum


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Suns - 23
Cavs - 24

I am glad the Cavs fought back and got it together. In the opening moments of the game, I was fearing an early blow out where the Cavs would trail the entire game and look terrible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good finish for the Cavs. Maybe Harris is out of his funk(maybe he just will have to come off the bench, some guys are like that).

Cavs getting to play a lot of small ball against this suns team.

Still very worried about that interior D. Amare and Q are getting to do whatever they want in the paint.

Maybe put Anderson in there to ruff them up a little.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully Silas can rest Lebron a few minutes here to start the second.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

traylors lookin quick as hell out there, im impressed. i agree with inserting anderson in there for a little bit, let him bang them guys around and possibly disrupt em a little.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damnnnn! big Z runnin the floor like a champ.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was a pretty J by LBJ.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice steal by James. He is getting his spirit into this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CAVS RUNNING WILD!!!

WOOO!!!

Lebron is everywhere!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is coasting right now. This is what happens when you have to play every minute. He's obviously taking a break out there.

I hope Gooden doesn't let the benching right now get him down. He's come to play today.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Suns - 50
Cavs - 49

This is a game of runs. I like Gooden's rebounding and hustle. He's trying harder tonight. I hope Z's hands improve next half when passes hit him (his insomnia problem was news to me).


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

paul silas sucks , play anderson and pavlovic


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs need to maintain contact here. Don't go into the 4th down by double digits.

Let Bron get a breather.

He better give a go in the 4th though. He's been coasting since the 2nd quarter. Too much standing around for a player of his ability.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So much for that.

Cavs cut Stephen Hunter, yes?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd

Suns - 85
Cavs - 66

Things got really nasty there. I don't think the team can dig out of such a hole in the 4th.

The crowd is booing and that's something. It's been a while (hard for me to remember) since the Gund crowd booed the home team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The only chance the Cavs have is if Lebron goes off in the 4th. He looks like he's been saving up all night. He's gonna have to pull a rabbit out of the hat to compensate for this mess.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> So much for that.
> 
> Cavs cut Stephen Hunter, yes?


Yes, the Cavs cut Hunter. I believe that was part of the deal (Cavs said they would cut him before the deal was made, I think).


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Trade Traylor, please. First off, on offense, the guy gets the ball on the post and holds it for too long, and then passes it back out with like 4 seconds left on the clock making guys take off balance contested shots. He can't score and takes shots that he shouldn't be and on D, hes too slow and is lax until the guy breaks until the basket, then he tries to make the big defensive play and instead gets posterized or gives up a 3 point play. Disgusting.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

silas's doghouse is making gooden a better defensive player


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Gooden has been great tonight, hes being productive without hurting the flow of the team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe there's some life in the ol' girl yet?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Can I put Silas in a dog house?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

**** **** DAMN!!! THAT WAS NASTY!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Clutch 3 and a huge dunk. How good is Lebron, DAMN?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a clutch 3 and a monster dunk. I have to admit, James is clutch. Even though he is not a "shooter," he tends to step it up in the end. This game is unbelieveable.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> James with a clutch 3 and a monster dunk. I have to admit, James is clutch. Even though he is not a "shooter," he tends to step it up in the end. This game is unbelieveable.


Yep, too many people think that you have to have game winning shots to be a clutch player. That charge, was a huge play, that lob-layup was a big play, drawing the foul and hitting the 2 freethrows was big, and the 3 and dunk were huge.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron needs to hit a 3 now. Heartbreaker if they lose after this come back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Big Z!!!*


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> *Big Z!!!*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

I know. I can't believe it either. 

Time for overtime play!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

this is so reminicent of the nets game last year


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just what Lebron needed...more minutes...

Hope he can pull this out. Cavs could really use this win.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bigf z with the shot clock at zero!!!!!!!!!! g'ya


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

z again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

He needs no sleep. He is unconscious out [email protected]@!!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bron with a ridiculous drive. think they gonna shut the suns out in Ot or what?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Final OT

Suns -109
Cavs - 114

*Cleveland wins!!!*

Much love to Big Z, Gooden and King James!

=)


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Who was guarding Amare? 20 points on 7-19 shooting with only 4 rebounds. Subpar game from Stoudemire, had to be some good defense.

Great games by Gooden, Ilgauskas, and James. Great comeback.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

It was the Nike Chamber of Fear commercial that did it. **** the hype. **** the haters. 

LeBron is the Chosen One, saving Silas' ***.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What a win!!!!

Hopefully this means they've turned the corner.

Gooden needs to have this game burned into his memory. That is how the Cavs need him to play. 

And Bron. What can you say?

Z....wowZa.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> Who was guarding Amare? 20 points on 7-19 shooting with only 4 rebounds. Subpar game from Stoudemire, had to be some good defense.
> 
> Great games by Gooden, Ilgauskas, and James. Great comeback.


It was more foul trouble than anything. Traylor was the only one even marginally effective on him. He was killing Z and Gooden.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Great game. Should get the cavs going. We just need to find a starting SG, i cant see Newble being out there the whole time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore*


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lebron is 29/8/6 with 2 blocks and 2 steals a game on the season so far. Not bad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I only saw the second half of the fourth and overtime, but what I saw was awesome. Great win for the cavs.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

How did Wackson do tonight?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Couple interesting not-so-obvious points... the Cavs collectively shot EXCELLANT from the ft line. 80%+ That was so deciscive. Also, Lucious seems to be getting a bit more in the flow, and I think he had like 7 boards too. And what can you say about the defense that Snow put on Nash in the 4rth and OT. THAT is why he was added to the team. Clamping down on Nash had as much to do with the win as anything else.

On a side note... after Z hit the 3 and went to the bench for the timeout, I thought Tractor and the others were gonna break Z jumping all over him...lol.... get off him Tractor!! get off him!!

Phox is a nice team... fun to watch with some really good athletes, but I don't see them as a serious threat out west. They are build like the Mavs... all run and score with less of a half-court offense too. They'd be a contender in the east tho.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL Comeback !!

You have to give them credit for refusing to give up. No team should have an easy win in the Cavaliers' building. 

I love having Eric Snow's presence on the floor. Steve Nash is an all-star, but Snow managed to put some serious defensive pressure on him late in the game.

And LeBron had that "refuse-to-lose" attitude that we saw in a few games last year. He is learning to pick his spots in the game to take over and dominate. I hope that the team takes some time to rest, then gets ready for another stretch of all out effort. And hopefully the guys who are struggling will find their game too.


----------



## Harro5 (Nov 1, 2003)

As Carmelo slows in his sophmore year, the King comes to life.
Bow down, you just witnessed royalty at it's best. Read the sig. 'Nuff said.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Phox is a nice team... fun to watch with some really good athletes, but I don't see them as a serious threat out west. They are build like the Mavs... all run and score with less of a half-court offense too. They'd be a contender in the east tho.


I agree completely. I was thinking this while watching the game. They remind me of Denver and Milwaukee from last year (just with a bit more firepower). They just try to run you out of the gym which is fine (and very effective) during the season, but I just don't see it working during the playoffs.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> James got stuffed twice on the dunk.
> 
> That travel on that spinmove by Amare was total BS.


This is why blocks don't necessarily mean good defense. While LeBron was blocked twice he also grabbed the ball the third time and converted. In addition Amare travels all the time, I saw at least 2 other times where his footwork was so bad that he traveled but there were no calls. In addition there was a time when Joe Johnson got a foul call when it was clearly a foul by Amare (which would have been his 6th).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great game by Z, Gooden, and Bron.

Let's hope Silas can pull back LBJ's minutes to around 35-37 a night.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*z's big shot.*

Just be glad Z was there to take the clutch shots for you guys, he won't be there to save Cleveland every time down the stretch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron dropped 17 pts in that quarter, all huge buckets including a 3 from the corner that changed the game. In fact he sent the 1st game of our season into overtime with a clutch 3 over Artest.

We're glad to have Lebron here to create open shots for his teammates like Z also, thats for sure!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: z's big shot.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Just be glad Z was there to take the clutch shots for you guys, he won't be there to save Cleveland every time down the stretch.


I'm more glad for the unreal performance that Lebron put on to get Z those looks. If you think Z saved the Cavs then you weren't paying attention. Watch the Cavs when Lebron sits down. Watch them when Z sits down. Only one has a huge negative impact on what's going on on the court.

By the way. How's your boy doing? It must suck that Melo is doing so ****ty that you have nothing better to do than try and fish negativity out of a game that is by all accounts positive.

You're like a jealous ex-girlfriend.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

This is approaching "therealdeal" territory.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> This is approaching "therealdeal" territory.


:rofl:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

sherako, real team players let other guys on their team shoot the ball sometimes too. Maybe you haven't learned that watching Carmelo.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> sherako, real team players let other guys on their team shoot the ball sometimes too. Maybe you haven't learned that watching Carmelo.


OH **** BURNT!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> sherako, real team players let other guys on their team shoot the ball sometimes too. Maybe you haven't learned that watching Carmelo.


Zing!

(watch out for flying guillotines!)


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*get the **** outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> sherako, real team players let other guys on their team shoot the ball sometimes too. Maybe you haven't learned that watching Carmelo.


Explain how Earl Boykins went for a career high just a few nights ago then? It would've been impossible for him to do that, had Carmelo been a hog like you said. 

Which means, beyond LeBron or the newest flavor of the year, you don't know jack**** about ball. In fact from your sad posts, you may not even know LeBron's game all that well either. You're finished.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: get the **** outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Explain how Earl Boykins went for a career high just a few nights ago then? It would've been impossible for him to do that, had Carmelo been a hog like you said.
> ...


I don't know if you know this, but the point guard on the team, he usually controls the ball the most. Therefore if the point guard wants to shoot a bunch there's nothing the small forward can do about it.

Apparently you are the one who desn't know "jack****" about ball.

Or you rode the short bus to basketball camp.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: get the **** outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Or you rode the short bus to basketball camp.


Personal insults? Real posters have no time to contend with these! :sour:


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: get the **** outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Personal insults? Real posters have no time to contend with these! :sour:





> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> you don't know jack**** about ball. In fact from your sad posts, you may not even know LeBron's game all that well either. You're finished


Real posters actually make arguments instead of just attacking the poster. Real posters attack the issue at hand. This is the kind of argument you'd see on a third grade playground.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sherako, we roll thick in the Cavs forum. You can't come in here and diss one of our posters and expect to just leave it at that. Maybe that's how it works on the Nuggets board. But we're team players over here.
:buddies:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*certainly not me.*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Sherako, we roll thick in the Cavs forum. You can't come in here and diss one of our posters and expect to just leave it at that. Maybe that's how it works on the Nuggets board. But we're team players over here.
> :buddies:


1-I'm not a Nuggets fan
2-Who cares?



> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> This is the kind of argument you'd see on a third grade playground.


The thing is, nobody was arguing anything. Your post=padding.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: certainly not me.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Your post=padding.


Hmmm...if I was concerned about post-padding, maybe my "posts per day" would be a little higher than it is. 

And yes, you were trying to argue about LeBron, but couldn't, so you got angry and went after the poster. C'mon man, you're better than this...I hope.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

idk but i think that as soph. in the nba lebron as improved immensly over melo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: get the **** outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Personal insults? Real posters have no time to contend with these! :sour:


Actually, he also rebutted your point about Boykins but you conveniently avoided that portion of his post. 



> I don't know if you know this, but the point guard on the team, he usually controls the ball the most. Therefore if the point guard wants to shoot a bunch there's nothing the small forward can do about it.


Secondly, your initial post was simple baiting in the first place insinuating that LBJ is not clutch and Z carried our team (which shows you haven't been watching the games). I understand though, your frustration must be getting worse as the season goes by and James is clearly improving.


----------

